# Doing Cardio While Building Muscle



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

There is much debate and controversy on the subject of doing cardio while building muscle. Once and for all I am going to set the record straight. So without further adieu, here’s the real deal on doing cardio while trying to gain size and strength…If you are a beginner who also happens to be a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

